# First day at old mill



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

First day at old mill
painted in acrylic by paul


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another wonderful piece. Love your color selections.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the flavor of this one.


----------

